# Classic Pickups And Machinery Pete



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Some really nice classics.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/machinery-pete/prices-on-classic-pickup-trucks/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I watched a '49 power wagon that was nicely restored sell for 39k at auction the other day.......that's insane


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

It's interesting how a quite a few of those listed were of the 67-72 Chevrolet Advanced Design. I have a '70 K20 out in a shed. Love that truck. Too bad there weren't any IH pickups in that list... My favorite old trucks.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Pete wasn't too inclusive on his search. Along with the ih how about Dodge?


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Heck, I just found out that ALL of my trucks, and even my "good truck", are all classics by his classification. Up 'til now, I thought they were just junk that was in my price range! Who knew??!!

73, Mark


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Heck my next truck I'm seriously thinking about getting one that's at least 26 years old... For one thing, I can get an old truck for a FRACTION of the cost of a newer used truck (I wouldn't buy a NEW truck anyway-- I simply refuse to pay the price they want for these new trucks, spend more than my house cost for something that'll be ready for the junkyard in 10-15 years anyway). I can buy a good "antique" truck AND buy a brand spanking new crate motor for it, for less than the cost of a used newer truck... and can still afford to have the AC system fixed or whatever else needs doing, etc...

The other thing is, no stupid computers and sensors going out... no stupid catalytic converters and all that other garbage to fix/replace... we have the unfortunate luck to be 3 miles on the wrong side of the county line of a county abutting metro Houston, so we have to get smog inspections to get our tags... 3 miles over the river, all they have to have is a $7 safety inspection... vehicles 26 years old and older only need the safety inspection and are exempt from smog inspection requirements...

Yeah the mileage isn't as good and older vehicles don't have all the bells n whistles, but 1) I don't care about all the bells n whistles anyway, and 2) a little extra gas is cheaper than $1000+ bills when the newer trucks go in the shop with some damn computer problem, sensors, cat converters, etc. etc. etc...

My old 77 Suburban would pull anything I dared hitch to it and the 4 barrel carb and HEI electronic ignition never gave any trouble... If you DID have a problem, $40 bucks and a HEI module kit would have you going again with an hour to put it in... The only problems that I really had with any frequency on that truck was the old cam-lift fuel pumps once every few years, and the alternator every several years... but they were self-contained alternators and were about $40-50 bucks to replace and you didn't have to worry about the friggin' regulator being in the main computer being fried, which is one of the brain-dead "improvements" on these modern vehicles... or having a stupid "sprag clutch" on the alternator pulley slipping and requiring a new alternator to fix, another "improvement" which is no improvement at all...

Later! OL J R : )


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> I watched a '49 power wagon that was nicely restored sell for 39k at auction the other day.......that's insane


Let me guess, you were the second to last bidder? You Georgia hay farmers get all the fun toys....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I watched a '49 power wagon that was nicely restored sell for 39k at auction the other day.......that's insane


Did you pick it up?


----------

